# My late Model 29-2



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

This Model 29 was returned to the factory several years ago and while there I had this 8 3/8" full lug barrel installed.










The gun shot like a .30-30 out to about 200 yards but that barrel was just too much to lug around, so had it cut back to 6" by Memphis gunsmith Bob Mason:










This gun had just over 15,000 rounds fired through it when I sold it this year. For whatever its worth, I got $550.00 for the gun, which I thought was a fair price.

Bob Wright


----------

